# My wife's character art



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

Hopefully we'll have some more mini's for the other thread tomorrow some time, but for now, I looted Leslie's sketchbooks for some character art and some other campaign stuff.

Check it out! 


*Andrea*







*Bocata Si Nik Nik*







EDIT:   

Well, as AT&T Broadband became Comcast and saw fit to delete my website without notice, I lost all the wonderful pictures we had setup. I'll try to get another site up now that Leslie has doubled up as a web designer too. 

Meanwhile, there are a pair of new pics over in my new story hour at this link.

We hope to get a few pictures taken of the minis she has painted for the game as well. 

Edit 2: Yay Siala! Posted the art gallery, now fixing the links. 

Edit 3: Looks like in the new server move, not only did my links break, but my gallery was scrapped so now there aren't links to any of the pictures. I'll fix it when I get home some how. 

Edit 4: Most of them are too big to attach but I'll attach those that fall under the size limit.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

*Here's some more!*

*Sea Dragon*


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

*More still...  *

*Ellysme*






*Fairy Sketch*







__________________________________________________

I've got some more scanned and ready. Let me know if you would like to see some more.


----------



## hong (Sep 19, 2002)

That's pretty damn good.

And as a bonus, now you know exactly what those elves look like so you can hunt them down and kill them!


Hong "channelling Forrester" Ooi


----------



## Magic Rub (Sep 19, 2002)

Cool


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks guys. I'm cropping the pictures we took of some more minis this morning right now, I'll post them in the other thread in an hour or so. For now, here's some more artwork from Leslie.

*Fairy Watercolor*






*Hammer*






*Hunnui*

*



*


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

*Last two for today -- Er. one now..  *

*Hwang Seung Kyung*

*



*


----------



## ThorneMD (Sep 19, 2002)

Cool.  Does your wife do character pics???


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

I dunno.  I guess she'd do commissions but I have no idea how she'd work that.

Between our son, her schooling, and everything else she wouldn't have the time to do something like Kip, but she's done work for our gaming group in the past while sitting at sessions.

I can't open this thread up for requests though, she'd feel obligated to do every single one and I don't want to do that to her.


----------



## Obelix (Sep 19, 2002)

give your wife a good hug.
This is nice


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

With pleasure.    And thanks!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

Ach. Here's some more stuff. 

First up is Kessle Alauroc, complete with Lion Shield and Belt of Dragonkind...

*Kessle Alauroc*






And Kessle's powerful bonded mount, who is by far older and wiser than Kessle himself. He considers himself Kessle's guardian and teacher.

*Othnun*


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

*Lady White Tiger*






*Faerie (Colored Pencils)*






*Po*


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

Here's a quick unfinished sketch of an elven royal guard.






And here's what I hope Sanctuary will look like eventually. In our homebrew world of Ersadia, the Blood War has spilled over onto their land supposedly through over enthusiastic planar exploration though more likely due to more sinister plans. One particular isolated city/state is attempting to use ancient foreign magicks and other powerful dweomers to remove their entire city to a safer locale, hence the new name for the city/state.  I loved the Thimhallen city of Merilon and had to import it to our world.

*Sanctuary*


----------



## Malessa (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok, I'm picking up my jaw as I'm typing.  

Just have to say Jeremy, thats really sweet of you to brag and show off your wifes stuff.  I know it makes me all warm and fuzzy when my hubby Cthulu Ftaghn brags and talks about mine, he's also the one who started my art thread and set up my gallary.  

Leslie has some real talent, I'm sure one day it will pay off!  Goodluck you two, and hope to see more art!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

This one is just so cute. Three little demon sisters playing with little wooden swords or dolls.. Of course, when you find them feasting on the hearts of the living, they don't look so sweet... But they're so cute!






And finally we have Thomas after a work out.

*Thomas of Skye*


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

Malessa said:
			
		

> *Ok, I'm picking up my jaw as I'm typing.
> 
> Just have to say Jeremy, thats really sweet of you to brag and show off your wifes stuff.  I know it makes me all warm and fuzzy when my hubby Cthulu Ftaghn brags and talks about mine, he's also the one who started my art thread and set up my gallary.
> 
> Leslie has some real talent, I'm sure one day it will pay off!  Goodluck you two, and hope to see more art! *




Awwww!!!  That makes me feel all choked up, I can't wait to see what Leslie says.    Thanks!!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

And finally we have this heavily tatooed sylvan elf who is quite adept at the odd archery long shot. His appearance is a little odd since his infection with lycanthropy. He is now a were-raven, which has inspired even more lone wolf type behavior in him. But it has allowed him to befriend and speak to a giant raven who now accompanies him. Hopefully we'll get his mini done sometime so we'll have both mini and portrait for you.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Damn, Jeremy!
Those are really fantastic!

I love the lion-paladin - makes me want to finalize my Singh-Rager Shield Smackdown.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2002)

Heh.  Played that paladin from 1-13th level before I had read a single thread that had the word "smackdown" in it.

Ah, the wasted opporunties.

He's got spirited charge as luck would have it.  I didn't know what else to pick in the early 3e days.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Can you give me more info about Bocata Si Nik Nik?

It LOOKS like he's got a spike wrapped around his tail with leather strips.

That's exavtly what i was trying to describe to cs about my Saurial (Sauropod) character.
The rules on a weapon like that are not covered anywhere!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2002)

Bocata was a larcetan (read: lizardman) warrior in 2e and in the sheer gluttony of books back then there was a tail spike weapon.

In 3e he's a larcetan paladin who dual wields greatsword/longsword (he's size:large) or occasionally goes berserk and attacks claw/claw/bite/tail as per his custom race.

For a 3e conversion, I'd handle it as an exotic weapon that allows an additional offhand attack at -5 as per creatures with multiple limbs that don't have the multiattack feat.  You of course would need a strong tail to employ it of course, a felinoid wouldn't be able to employ it while a dragon or lizardman could.

((The offhand attack being made with the tail spike (1d6+str?) that is, not gaining you an additional attack with your left hand.  ))


----------



## Magic Rub (Sep 20, 2002)

Does she do this for a living? She's should, Her stuff is great! I love the coloring, it's sweet, well done indeed. Her elf in the blue number is beautiful, & the bust of the Goblin-esk sage fellow is nearly alive. Tell her to keep it up, I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2002)

She'd like to, but no one seems to hire on talent, they want credentials.  So we're trying to send her to the Art Institute of Dallas to get further graphical training and a degree.

Just a matter of finding the money for it...


----------



## Ziona (Sep 20, 2002)

_WOW!_ 
Just wanted to chime in and say what a wonderful artist your wife is!  I absolutely love the first pic of the elf with butterfly-esque wings.  All them them are grand!!

Please, post more!


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2002)

I talked Leslie into playing D&D the first time by telling her she could be a fairy with a little mouse familiar.  That was the portrait she showed me.  

I'd love to post more, but I don't have any more at the moment.  Maybe she'll finish Bocata (he still needs his swords, and his legs aren't quite finished), or maybe I'll get her to do a portrait of the Knights of the Daystorm (see link in sig).  I'll see what she says!


----------



## Ziona (Sep 20, 2002)

What a great talent to possess. Truely wonderful art. Thanks for sharing this stuff with us!!


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Bocata was a larcetan (read: lizardman) warrior in 2e and in the sheer gluttony of books back then there was a tail spike weapon.*



Looks like he's using bladed gauntlets (that look REALLY cool, BTW)

Saurials have Claw/claw/Tail natural weapon attack routine.
Would you say this spike just changes the d3 or d4 tail slam attack to a d6 piercing attack?
No E:WP?

edit: Where was the tail spike published in 2E?


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah.  He uses them in place of his claw attacks when he does the claw/claw/bite/tail routine.  But normally he sticks to the swords.  

Yeah, I could see it working like that, sorta like the change in damage in adding shield spikes.  Normally it does 1d3 or 1d4 damage bashing, add spikes it becomes 1d6 piercing martial.  Do it the same way you're all set.  

Edit:  Maybe the Monstrous Humanoids complete book?  I don't remember...


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 10, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *She'd like to, but no one seems to hire on talent, they want credentials.  So we're trying to send her to the Art Institute of Dallas to get further graphical training and a degree.
> 
> Just a matter of finding the money for it...   *




Your wife is extremely talented!  Have you considered taking some of her stuff to conventions to try to sell it?  Perhaps that would help you finance her education.

Good luck, Leslie!  You have a big talent, so don't give up.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 10, 2002)

I have to ask, Jeremy, does Leslie channel Arthur Rackham?

Overall, I like. I do have a pair of quibbles with Bocata however.

1. He needs a deeper jawline. His lower jaw looks a tad too thin.

2. The tail could lose a bit of weight. Looks like something you'd find on a lizard man three times his size.

Other than that, good pieces of work.

BTW, hope you can raise the money needed for art school soon. Check around to see if you can get a grant or scholarship somewhere.

One more thing. Have you checked out the art courses at your local community college?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 10, 2002)

Heh.    That's cause he's not a lizard man.  He's a larcetan.  Custom Ersadian race that one of our players made up.  They are leapers, using tail and legs to get airborn, then attacking with tail and feat.  Their arms and mouths are generally less pronounced then their lower body, and certainly less than the very upper body claw/claw/bite oriented lizardmen.  

Not that you could have known of course.  

Grants and scholarships we managed to net two for her, she filled out some essays for some others but we didn't find any submission art entries.  Well, save for the L Ron Hubbard one, but that one wanted extremely detailed black and white line art such as you'd find in a paperback and that's not her favorite medium.

Community college didn't offer enough night courses and being as there is the kid to raise and work to be done, night is the only available time for education.  At the rate of 1 or 2 classes a semester it would have been 7 years or so before she would have her degree.

She has started with a graphic design major at the Art Institute of Dallas and we're hoping we'll be able to keep her there.  Wish us luck!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, as AT&T Broadband became Comcast and saw fit to delete my website without notice, I lost all the wonderful pictures we had setup.  I'll try to get another site up now that Leslie has doubled up as a web designer too.  

Meanwhile, there are a pair of new pics over in my new story hour at this link.

We hope to get a few pictures taken of the minis she has painted for the game as well.


----------



## Sialia (Feb 27, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Well, as AT&T Broadband became Comcast and saw fit to delete my website without notice, I lost all the wonderful pictures we had setup. I'll try to get another site up now that Leslie has doubled up as a web designer too.
> 
> Meanwhile, there are a pair of new pics over in my new story hour at this link.
> 
> We hope to get a few pictures taken of the minis she has painted for the game as well.



I'm so sorry that I didn't have a chance to view this thread before all the pictures fell out of it. I reallly liked the ones in your storyhour.

Have you thought about setting up an ENWorld art gallery? It'd be a great place to display her stuff. I know there are artists who have posted in this forum and over there who have found paying gigs. There are a lot of publishers who hang out around here. Also, if you reposted them over there, I'd get to see them. 

I really hope you mean you lost your display site and not the actual files . . .


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2004)

Ooo oo!  Good idea!  *runs home to post*


----------



## Sialia (Feb 27, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Ooo oo! Good idea! *runs home to post*



yay!

don't forget--you have to log in to ENWorld seperately from logging in to the messageboards before you can post to a new gallery!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2004)

Rut roh.  Wonder where all those pictures I just uploaded are going to end up...


----------



## Sialia (Feb 27, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Rut roh. Wonder where all those pictures I just uploaded are going to end up...



Cookies must already be set on your machine--your gallery looks beautiful.

Thanks so much for putting these up. I love them!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 27, 2004)

**Edit: Link deleted to old gallery on old server**

Time to get cracking on fixing all those broken links...


----------



## Sialia (Feb 27, 2004)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Leslie's Fantasy Art Gallery
> 
> Time to get cracking on fixing all those broken links...



And adding the link to your sig, with maybe something that indicates she's a professional looking for work . . . can't hurt to advertise!

I can easily imagine her work on/in products.


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2004)

Fantastic but I can't see some of the images.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 28, 2004)

I know, I'm slow.  Hang on, I'll get them all working again.


----------



## ledded (Mar 5, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL work.  Truly a good talent, I love what's been done in these pieces.

Simply inspiring.

Bravo.


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful work.  I particularly like the Dragon and Wereraven Ranger pieces.


----------



## d10 (Mar 7, 2004)

I love the work, especially the colors! They evoke a very "ethereal" sense in the art!

Fantastic work keep it up!


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (Mar 10, 2004)

Wonderful and fantastic! I love the colors and style. Your wife is very talented. Now it makes me want to go back to school for art.


----------



## zenld (Mar 12, 2004)

How much for an autographed original?
Lady White Tiger, for instance?

As others have said it better than me, all I will say is, I look forward to more.

A new fan.

zen


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2004)

I checked with Leslie, and she said it just depends on what you want and how long she spends on it.  So far she's been charging 40-50 dollars for most of her commissions.  But I don't know what she'd charge to sell one of the existing drawings posted.

Send an email to leslienjeremy at hotmail dot com if you want to ask her.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 17, 2004)

This stuff is really good.


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 18, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> This stuff is really good.




I'll second that!

In fact, I'll raise the ante by saying this stuff is _extremely_ good!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2005)

Figured I'd throw some of Leslie's newer stuff up here. Friend of mine commissioned some art for his work on Xad'Nasser, specifically for his native american cat races called Felin.

Pencil sketches colored in photo shop.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow! Lots of great work. You must be very proud


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 12, 2005)

Exceptionally.  

And fortunate.  It's outstanding to be able to request a character portrait and get something that looks like..  Well, I'll post it when the first draft is finished, but he looks fantastic!


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice work! I am glad you posted new pictures because I never saw this link before. All of your wife's pics are great.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2005)

Here's my new fire genasi wizard.. My wife is so the best...


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Jan 13, 2005)

Cool! Nice colors.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 22, 2005)

Fixed the one link I could. Attached what art I could that was under the size limit. Deleted references to and broken links to the old gallery.

And so there's some good news in here, adding the first of two pictures Leslie is doing for Piratecat's Story Hour. 

This one is the paladins of Aeos standing over the Ivory King...  The aborted son of the former goddess of Undeath, fully grown into his complete nasty ghoulishness, and freshly fried, bludgeoned, and finally slain by our favorite sentient hand-me-down sword Karthos!


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Feb 22, 2005)

This is... Just excellent.Seriously, even better than art from official books!
I just wish the best to you and your wife.
You MUST make a gallery with this stuff.

___________________
The Wizard


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks.  

I have!  Twice!  But between server moves and non-announced deletions of my website it's certainly getting frustrating keeping one up.  :-/

Leslie is also a trained web designer so I'm probably going to purchase some webspace and a domain name for her to make a website for herself eventually.  But not right now.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 23, 2005)

Oathenor's Ignoble Demise


----------



## Ferret (Feb 23, 2005)

I can't put words to this. I mean, really.

The cat people look cool when normally I dislike it. But that is quality. I _really_ love the Dragon piece.



			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I have!  Twice!  But between server moves and non-announced deletions of my website it's certainly getting frustrating keeping one up.  :-/
> 
> Leslie is also a trained web designer so I'm probably going to purchase some webspace and a domain name for her to make a website for herself eventually.  But not right now.



Deviant art! www.deviantart.com


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 24, 2005)

Leslie's work is so good it hurts.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys.  

And deviantart is a great idea.  Guess I'll go get started uploading her stuff over there.


----------



## Ferret (Feb 26, 2005)

Wahoo, don't forget to keep posting stuff here though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow, that's great work.


----------



## jgbrowning (Feb 28, 2005)

As it happens we're searching for an artist for our NPC Files Series. We take an NPC and stat their life story out from 1st-20th levels. We need character portaits for the stats and story.

Send me an e-mail at josephbrowning@exp.citymax.com if you're interested.

Joseph Browning
Expeditious Retreat Press


----------

